# Post-Colonoscopy



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

I had my colonoscopy yesterday. I had dinner last night and breakfast this morning and felt fine. I just had some lunch and it gave me a very achy tummy and made me feel sick. 10 minutes later I had an upset stomach.Is this normal? How long will it be like this and should I take Imodium?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Your gut could be a bit over sensitive from the prep.... It should calm down in a couple days hopefully. If you feel you need imodium... sure take it or take a half of one..etc Whatever you think is best.


----------

